# Ilha de Paquetá, um paraíso escondido na Baía de Guanabara



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Ilha de Paquetá*



Situada no interior nordeste da Baía de Guanabara, a Ilha de Paquetá é um bairro do Rio de Janeiro que parece uma pequena cidade que parou no tempo. Saindo da estação das barcas, o visitante descobre que na ilha é proibido o tráfego de veículos motorizados, e que o meio de locomoção principal são os carrinhos elétricos e as bicicletas. Das suas ruas revestidas de saibro e coloridas com flamboyants pode-se observar construções de diferentes estilos que testemunham a ocupação da ilha desde o período colonial. 

A viagem nas belezas de Paquetá começa no trajeto feito pelas barcas, que, diariamente, realizam 11 viagens entre a Praça XV, no Centro do Rio, e a ilha. 

Todas as fotos são de minha autoria.





1. Saída de barca da Praça XV









2. 









3. 









4. 









5. 









6. 









7.









8. Chegando na Ilha de Paquetá









9. 









10. Primeiras impressões da ilha









11. 









12.









13.









14. A tranquilidade de Paquetá









15. Praia Grossa









16. Casa da Moreninha









17.









18. Relógio da Mesbla, presente dado à ilha pela extinta rede de lojas de departamentos 









19. Praia das Gaivotas









20. Antigo Hotel Farol e sua arquitetura de 1870









21.









22.









23. 









24. Praia da Imbuca









25.









26.









27. 









28. 









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.









34. Praia de José Bonifácio, a mais movimentada da ilha em dias de verão. Ao fundo, a Ilha de Brocoió









35.









36.









37.









38. Parque Darke de Mattos









39.









40. Voltando à Praia de José Bonifácio









41.









42.









43. Casa de José Bonifácio









45. Baía de Guanabara vista do alto da Pedra da Moreninha









46. Ilha de Brocoió









47.









48. APA de Guapimirim ao fundo









49. Praia da Moreninha









50.









51.









52. Capela de São Roque, padroeiro da ilha









53.









54.









55.









56.









57. Praia de São Roque com a Serra dos Órgãos ao fundo


----------



## Pudim_Caipira (Jul 23, 2015)

Fantástico! Da loucura do centro para uma ilha tranquilíssima...


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Sensacional a tranquilidade dessas ruas. Imagino também que nem deve ter homicídio nesse lugar.


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

Que maravilha!

Fotos muito bem tiradas, em um dia muito bonito.

Transpira tranquilidade, imagino tudo isso sem som algum de automóvel.

Uma pena as águas da baía não serem limpas para banho  
mas visualmente está perfeito.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Um dos meus grandes arrependimentos foi ter morado no Rio (e familiares tambem) e nao ter ido a Paquetá. Bucolismo, paisagens lindas, casas interessantes. 

E a vista de saída do downtown é fantástica!


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Show de Bola. Pegou um ótimo dia para fotos! :cheers:


----------



## Luiz Fernando XD (Apr 1, 2009)

Linda Paquetá!


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Paquetá praticamente nasceu junto com o Rio. É um lugar com séculos de história.

Foi aí que José Bonifácio teve que se exilar após a morte de Pedro II. Ele tinha uma casa na ilha e ficou praticamente em prisão domiciliar. 

Também é Paquetá que serve de cenário para um dos maiores romances da literatura nacional, escrito no século XIX, o clássico "A moreninha".

Quanto às praias: As praias na margem leste são sujas e não banháveis, mas as da margem oeste são bem mais limpas e relativamente banháveis.

É uma ilha sensacional, muito subestimada e esquecida nos tempos atuais. Para a importância que tem para a história do Brasil, é um pouco triste. 

As fotos estão ótimas! kay:


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Parece um lugar muito tranquilo mesmo. 

Belas fotos! Destaco as da praia grossa, praia das gaivotas e da ilha de brocoió.


----------



## Metropolitano Manaus (Jan 17, 2009)

Que lugar lindo e aprazível!!!!


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid (Aug 25, 2010)

Maravilhosa! A historia dessa ilha e' muito interessante!

Otimas fotos, Brazilian!


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

Linda.
Estive lá em 2014, e só visitei um lado da ilha, por isso não cheguei a ir ao Parque Darke de Mattos. Preciso voltar.


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Que surpresa agradavel!
Muito linda.
E os planos de despoluicao da Baia de Guanabara? Algum avanco.. esta melhor ou pior do que nos anos 80?


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Uau que grata surpresa, isso é mais ou menos como ver aquelas fotos do Brasil na década de 30 aonde ainda havia bom gosto, asseio e lógica urbana....só que à cores.


----------



## GS 100 (Oct 10, 2015)

Fui em Paquetá há uns 3 anos junto com a minha família. Na época, a Praça XV estava em obras e a ilha estava meio abandonada. Pelas suas fotos, atualmente está muito melhor, tanto na limpeza quanto na conservação dos edifícios, além do ponto de partida estar muito mais bonito. O dia também estava lindo! 

Essas fotos também mostram uma grande mudança no meio de transporte da ilha: a saída das charretes e a implementação dos carrinhos elétricos, que embora tragam um ar de século XXI ao lugar, foi uma decisão correta na minha opinião. No geral, as fotos falam por si o que é este lugar.

Ah, além das fotos estarem boas, a resolução delas está excelente e isso só enriquece o fórum. Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Parabéns pelas fotos!!
Paquetá é linda mesmo!!


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

legal said:


> Que surpresa agradavel!
> Muito linda.
> E os planos de despoluicao da Baia de Guanabara? Algum avanco.. esta melhor ou pior do que nos anos 80?


Infelizmente as águas da Baía de Guanabara, depende de vários fatores fora a despoluição é a incompetência dos nossos governantes, chuvas nas cidades no entorno, corrente de mares, altas e baixas de mares... dependendo da época e desses fatores, você pode ver uma água de Caribe em alguns pontos e também ver esgoto puro um tempo depois.


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Nossa que thread maravilhoso! 
Paquetá provavelmente não fio tão bem retratada!!
Parabéns!!!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Que maravilha de thread, amigo! Fiquei embasbacado.

Fotos muito lindas e bem tiradas. Adorei a arquitetura do lugar. E pensar que fui ao Rio várias vezes e não conheci Paquetá. Vou agendar na minha próxima ida, sem falta.

Existem opções de hospedagem na ilha?

O Rio é mesmo incrível demais... Um downtown, um CBD, e alguns minutos de barca, e você está em uma ilhota colonial, sem carros e com ar de anos 30.


----------

